# printing on poly propylene



## ryncsd (May 6, 2015)

The nightmare is over but the thought still lingers....

I recently had some black mesh poly propylene panels come through the shop. They wanted white ink on the black. We tried to p/f/p with a low cure poly but due to shrinking and burning we couldn't make it happen. 

We also tried a solvent based ink but it didn't hold any kind of opacity.

Would Vinyl ink, Silicone ink or heat transfers been a better solution? Thoughts?


Thanks!


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

We do those same oriental trading type bags with vinyl. We just lower the temp; little higher on the time; and definitely cover the bag!


----------



## tommcana (Mar 24, 2015)

Use proper ink heat some times i m sure they proper work it.


----------

